# Phaesant release Hunting tomorrow



## 82bassman (Jun 21, 2006)

I am taking my 14 year old son and 12 year old daughter hunting for pheasant in hopes of them getting their first bird sometime tomorrow. Both have been rabbit and squirrel hunting. I would like for them to at least be able to see and shoot at a couple of birds. 

Between Caesars Creek and Spring Valley, is one better then the other? Does anyone have a suggestion as to where to park and start? I called the district five office and they told me they could be anywhere as they release them equally through both areas. They also said that Caesar Creek would be more heavily hunted. Thank you for your suggestions.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

This reply may be a little too late, as was your request! If you want your Son & Daughter to have a nice bird hunting "experience" you might want to consider a private hunting preserve. The kind of place that charges you X number of dollars per person to hunt, plus X number of dollars per bird killed. It may seem mercenary, but it's a nice, "controlled" situation. Public hunting areas can be bedlam! My buddy raises German Shorthair Pointers that can hunt the pants off any other breed around. We took a couple of them out to a popular public hunting area, and they were definitely put off their game! Just too many hunters, and dogs. Give this some thought!


----------



## 82bassman (Jun 21, 2006)

Buckeyebowman-thank you for the response. I had thought of this and found mulberry pheasants online. Both have birthdays right after Christmas so I was thinking this would make a nice gift for them.

Today my daughter and I, my son did not feel well this morning, arrived early to the public lands, 7am, only to find that there were many others already in the fields. We got to talk to several more experienced hunters, talked to many dogs and shot no birds, as did many others we met. We did get to see 4 birds. One I ran through a fence row that never took flight, one that took flight at a distance that I felt was too far away, one that ran across in front of me in some corn rows, and one we watched get shot down by an ex military gentleman, whose dog was named "butters". All in all it was a great day.

How often do you get the chance to spend a day alone with your daughter, walking through beautiful rolling hills, and woods, talking about hunting, fishing, school and how basketball practices are going. I savor these moments when she and I get to be alone since before long I will be taking a back seat to boys then giving her away. She has always wanted to do everything her brothers do and today I was glad that being in the outdoors is one that she never gets enough of.


----------



## Clay Breaken (Oct 24, 2014)

You have a great perspective! At some point in your children's life they will look back and fully understand just how special those days were. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I think that would make a fantastic gift! Then it's just you and them, a handler and a dog! It's also a treat to watch a good dog work. Glad you guys were able to have some fun.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

That sounds like a great day with your daughter. You may want to go after Thanksgiving, the hunting pressure will drop off quite a bit then.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

A hunting preserve is a Great idea! Also, Mark your calender now for next years Youth Upland Season. The pressure on the public areas near me seems to be fairly light and the ODNR releases plenty of birds for the kids.
I always felt that the youth only seasons are greatly underutilized.
Have fun


----------



## 82bassman (Jun 21, 2006)

garhtr- Where are the public lands that are near you, if you do not mind me asking? I will have three available to go next year.

My eldest son came home from Ohio University for Thanksgiving and, after talking about it, we have decided, as long as my wife does not go into labor over the next three days while I am off, to take supercanoes advice and go after some more pheasants. Hopefully this weekend will prove to be the one where we all get to take a shot at a Pheasant.


----------



## 82bassman (Jun 21, 2006)

We were not able to go today but after reading some other posts and answers we thought about trying tomorrow. The only thing is that my daughter has practice, my one son has a cast on his hand and we do not have a trained bird dog. Would it be worth me and my other son going by ourselves?, or are we just wasting time walking around the fields hoping to run across a bird? I know there should still be pheasants but how hard will it be to locate them now that they have been scattered? I found some posts about hunting Deer Creek but have never been there. Would this be a better choice for us since there are supposed to rabbits there as well? Thanks for the help.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Well, you can never know in advance other than one thing. You sure as hell can't shoot any birds sitting on the couch!  If you have nothing else to do, might as well go out.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Fallsville has a youth pheasant release and I think Rushrun and Springvally also. Check the ODNR site to verify those. My dog has passed and my " young ones" are to old now but I've had great youth hunts at Fallsville in past years.
Good luck and Have fun


----------



## 82bassman (Jun 21, 2006)

garhtr,
Thank you for the info. I am looking forward to next year since this year has left me feeling like I let my three down. Hunting Pheasant today is nothing like I remember from the late 70's. I am currently making plans for a surprise hunt at one of the local preserves for my 3 youth hunters so they can get out and do more then listen to Dad reminisce about the good old days.


----------

